
Stop your engineers and marketers from driving each other crazy - dgr
https://medium.com/@dineshraju/stop-your-engineers-and-marketers-from-driving-each-other-crazy-ce57feb2ff2b
======
visakanv
Nice post, the examples really drive the distinction home.

My big takeaway from this is that it's NOT about asking people to compromise
their personal values- that probably makes people feel attacked and
undervalued.

Rather, it's about getting people to see that different situations require
different skillsets- and teams are actually better off when they have diverse
perspectives and values- if they can work together respectfully.

~~~
qamuri
As a designer who's worked with both marketers and engineers (and not
forgetting customer support folks), I can definitely relate! I think a working
relationship that’s driven by humility and empathy helps everyone focus on
creating better work together.

Another point I'd add (from a designer's perspective) to get different teams
on the same page is that, cross-team collaboration and communication can often
be made more effective and richer simply by using whiteboard and markers
during discussions. Having something visual to point at and talk about makes
it easier for everyone align themselves to each other’s lenses, and also
reduce misunderstandings that drive people crazy.

~~~
visakanv
Man, I am so jealous of people who can express themselves clearly through
drawings and visuals. I try my best, but I'm nowhere near as good as I'd like
to be.

A quote comes to mind: "A prototype is worth a thousand meetings." I think
it's always easier to get on the same page if we're literally looking at the
same thing (as opposed to arguing about our ideas about said thing.)

------
thomasrossi
Sometimes it gets frustrating when the understanding is difficult. On the
founders side though, you want to be sure that there is the right expectation
set in the clients (no over selling features that are not there, no
underselling what you have done), which is a combination of the two "zooms".

